# Ubuntu ne fonctionne pas sur mon macbook



## jeremyto (16 Août 2009)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai un macbook tout neuf (blanc) sous léopard,

J'ai tenté de suivre ce tutorial :
http://www.videonoob.fr/tutoriel-triple  cbook.html

et celui la : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macbookgutsy

J'arrive a bien avoir les logo Ubuntu et Mac OX au boot,
mais lorsque je choisi Ubuntu, il reste bloqué à l'endroit ou j'ai plusieurs choix de démarrage Ubuntu (GRUB) (j'ai tenté plusieurs fois et ça fait toujours pareil).

J'ai tenté avec plusieures version Ubuntu et c'est toujours pareil 

Vous pouvez peut-être m'aider ?

Merci

Pour info je veux installer Ubuntu car je souhaite utiliser un programme (OpenITG) qui n'est pas compatible Mac


----------



## claud (18 Août 2009)

Salut, 


Voici une procédure d'installation qui marche :
(dans mon cas ...)


1° partitionner avec bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
installation du fichier .dmg suivie d'un boot
3° installation d'ubuntu en "manuel"
pour les partitions swap et /
et éventuellement home
ou en "assisté" "sur le plus grand espace disponible"
4° et surtout après redémarrage
-le CD est expulsé automatiquement
-l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
-on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
booter sur mac.

Ensuite on a un superbe dualboot.

Edit : vérifie le md5 de ton téléchargement d'ubuntu


----------

